# Matt Walsh VS Andrew Tate



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is kinda crossing a tad into errr... politics 😖 but I reckon it belongs more in the men's clubhouse, please move if necessary.

Curious what you guys think of this:






I dont like Andrew Tate seems like a fking poser to me and he readily admitted to scamming people and now he's apparently a fking rapist and trafficker 🙄

At the same time it's my duty to uphold the family unit? Pffft if men can find women decent enough sure but we ain't all lucky in love and I ain't gonna marry again just because it's the "thing" to do 😒


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Don't know who either of these guys are


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> Don't know who either of these guys are


Situation: mamy young men have no direction/role models/father figures/examples of masculinity

Matt Walsh: conservative family man as the masculine ideal
Andrew Tate: playboy millionaire with lots of women as the masculine ideal

The later in hot water atm for rape and trafficking 🙄


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

When there is a void, it usually fills with scum


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> When there is a void, it usually fills with scum


And those so thirsty for direction follows after these scum. I don't mind Matt Walsh though at least but can't we just have a gentleman influencer who isn't all about the lovey doveys?

Want the role bro? Lol 😆


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> And those so thirsty for direction follows after these scum. I don't mind Matt Walsh though at least but can't we just have a gentleman influencer who isn't all about the lovey doveys?
> 
> Want the role bro? Lol 😆


Hell no! I am no role model. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> Hell no! I am no role model. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Well the young fellas need direction somehow 🤣

Who else they have to choose from?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Young fellas need to stop looking online for role models.

But if daddy is gone, or a girl, or acts like a girl, then @Numb26 is the best choice.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Superman was my hero. Every day at 4:00.
At least those values were solid and supported the family unit.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My role model is a machine! 😄


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Mine was Private Joker from Full Metal Jacket. Fictional characters make great role models as long as they're written in a realistic way.

As far as Tate vs Walsh goes I'll pass on both. You pretty much have to rely on fictional characters or go into the history books to find good role models now. Our public figures just don't cut it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

A lot of young men are desperate for role models and mentorship.

Both Tate and Walsh have some good points though I think Walsh is obviously a bit more grounded.

I disagree with Tate on more issues but he has great points about self improvement being necessary for men.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Regarding Tate a lot of younger boys were watching him. I had a talk with my youngest and he has heard of him. I was taken aback at just how much red pill terminology he was familiar with. Mind you he was 9 at the time! He knows that Tate isn't a good person, and I was surprised that even he could tell it was bad. So I don't know how grown men could fall for it. I guess you'd already have to be bitter and angry at women already. I don't think a guy as cartoonish as Tate would appeal to most well adjusted men. We're talking about a guy that insults his critics by asking them, "What color is your Bugatti?". Really. He is pretty much a clown too in addition to being a rapist and human trafficker.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

gaius said:


> Mine was Private Joker from Full Metal Jacket. Fictional characters make great role models as long as they're written in a realistic way.
> 
> As far as Tate vs Walsh goes I'll pass on both. You pretty much have to rely on fictional characters or go into the history books to find good role models now. Our public figures just don't cut it.


Hahahahaha love the movie!






He will teach you how to pee!! 😅


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> Regarding Tate a lot of younger boys were watching him. I had a talk with my youngest and he has heard of him. I was taken aback at just how much red pill terminology he was familiar with. Mind you he was 9 at the time! He knows that Tate isn't a good person, and I was surprised that even he could tell it was bad. So I don't know how grown men could fall for it. I guess you'd already have to be bitter and angry at women already. I don't think a guy as cartoonish as Tate would appeal to most well adjusted men. We're talking about a guy that insults his critics by asking them, "What color is your Bugatti?". Really. He is pretty much a clown too in addition to being a rapist and human trafficker.


"What color is your Bugatti?" Hahahahahahah what a fking poser lol

When I read up on his story I was just like F way too many blows to the head 🤣


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Hahahahaha love the movie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible Ermy came up with.most of those lines on the fly.

Me trying to explain things to the older guys in the Ukraine thread -


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

gaius said:


> Incredible Ermy came up with.most of those lines on the fly.


I would end up choked bc I wouldn't be able to stop laughing 🤣



> Me trying to explain things to the older guys in the Ukraine thread -


Omg that is you!!!! 😆


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Don't know who either of these guys are


You do now!

Oddly enough, schooled by a down-under Aussie.

The Citizens in the US are so many of those blind drones, they propelled by kite dreams.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> The Citizens in the US are so many of those blind drones, they propelled by kite dreams.


I prefer to think that I "Can't keep track of every wind in a hurricane"


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

Same thing I always think. I know a guy that gets 250k views on his anti women anti marriage YouTube videos. He's never had a gf, always been shy and socially awkward, picks his nose mid conversation. Got good grades, academically intelligent, early 30s and smokes weed every day, plays video games for hours every day. 

He gets clips of obviously promiscuous super young women outside night clubs and uses their opinions to justify hating on ALL women. 
He uses examples of NBA players and Rockstars getting divorced from their instagram/onlyfans type gold digger wives and losing fortunes, when in reality the average man's socioeconomic status usually increases as a result of marriage. My wife makes as much money as I do and it's much easier to save for houses and pay bills as a couple.

"Nice guys finish last" is a stupid depressed cop out. Pathetic desperate guys finish last. Decent non personality disordered women like NICE GUYS DUH! There is a huge difference between nice behavior and pathetic behavior. 

It's easy to meet promiscuous, damaged, personality-disordered women. Most decent loyal chick's pair off young and never enter the dating pool again. Women that frequent night clubs, bars and internet dating sites do not represent the majority of single people - but they do represent the majority of dating activity. It's mostly the same crappy women in these places over and over. If you keep picking up women in these places, or if you have poor confidence and keep getting easy women that come on to you first, or if you had emotionally abusive parents - then your chances of getting a terrible partner skyrocket and you perpetuate your own misogynistic echo chamber. 

No decent, emotionally intelligent, self respecting woman would ever say yes to Andrew Tate. If you think Instagram fame and money, cars and ego are attractive to loyal, smart, hard working, marriage material women then you're stupid. Andrew Tate is an act, an exaggerated characture of himself to get views. The women he hangs out with are slooty as all hell. My wife takes one look at him and just thinks 'ignorant arrogant prick.' Messed up strippers love him though lol.

Get better confidence, approach decent women in daylight. Learn red flags, start taking responsibility, start appreciating decent qualities and definitely don't shack up with the first woman to spread her legs for you.

Kids and marriage are the best things in my life, and even if she left me now it was still worth it. Andrew Tate will never have that, nor does he have the capacity to understand it. He gets his **** wet treating women like crap, it's all the same to him, he doesn't care. 

Incels are male versions of modern feminists.
"Where have all the good men/women gone?"


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I prefer to think that I "Can't keep track of every wind in a hurricane"


The problem is, those forces in play, every which-way wind has a final summing vector.

The final vector we presently witness, is aimed at our throats and our wallet!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> The problem is, those forces in play, every which-way wind has a final summing vector.
> 
> The final vector we presently witness, is aimed at our throats and our wallet!


Right you are!

Sometimes I follow what you're saying. And that worries me a little. 🤣


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

DamianDamian said:


> "Where have all the good men/women gone?"


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I feel bad for young men. We all have failed them.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

No disrespect to the moms out there but young men need male role models. Too many young men are raised by ladies, have no decent male influences, and they just don't know how to be men.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sokillme said:


> I feel bad for young men. We all have failed them.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Hell no! I am no role model. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


You have a ranch, what better place to bring boys to teach them manly things. Also their educational process will provide you with free labor. Win and Win. @ConanHub can be a guest lecturer.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> You have a ranch, what better place to bring boys to teach them manly things. Also their educational process will provide you with free labor. Win and Win. @ConanHub can be a guest lecturer.


Never thought about that. Might be something to look into seriously. There are a lot of boys that do need help.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think Walsh is a pseudo intellectual. I sometimes come across him on DailyWire content. He’s occasionally good but I think he fails pretty badly when he tries to transition to something like a guest on a Fox News show. 

Without any specifics in mind my general critique is I don’t think he has very much original content and doesn’t reason well in a live situation with people smarter than him, ex Ben. He reminds me of a moderately improved Candace Owens who says right words but doesn’t have a deep understanding of them or what they mean.

I’m guessing he’s not actually that bright.

The other guy I never heard of him until the climate goblin controversy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

God it's so hard to post Aussie humor.
Google "Chopper wont reverse" on youtube, please, forgive the language 😖 lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think Walsh is a pseudo intellectual. I sometimes come across him on DailyWire content. He’s occasionally good but I think he fails pretty badly when he tries to transition to something like a guest on a Fox News show.
> 
> Without any specifics in mind my general critique is I don’t think he has very much original content and doesn’t reason well in a live situation with people smarter than him, ex Ben. He reminds me of a moderately improved Candace Owens who says right words but doesn’t have a deep understanding of them or what they mean.
> 
> ...


Who would you recommend out of all these personalities?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Situation: mamy young men have no direction/role models/father figures/examples of masculinity





RandomDude said:


> Who would you recommend out of all these personalities?


Masculinity: Jocko Willink, Tim Kennedy
Applied Philosophy: Jordan Peterson
Intersection of sports and politics: Clay Travis
Libertarian: Ron Paul, John Stossel
Analysis of US politics from framer’s viewpoint: Ben Shapiro

All are occasionally wrong.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think Walsh is a pseudo intellectual. I sometimes come across him on DailyWire content. He’s occasionally good but I think he fails pretty badly when he tries to transition to something like a guest on a Fox News show.
> 
> Without any specifics in mind my general critique is I don’t think he has very much original content and doesn’t reason well in a live situation with people smarter than him, ex Ben. He reminds me of a moderately improved Candace Owens who says right words but doesn’t have a deep understanding of them or what they mean.
> 
> ...


Walsh has done great work protecting children from being castrated and mutilated so he deserves respect there but he isn't great in certain arenas I agree.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Walsh has done great work protecting children from being castrated and mutilated so he deserves respect there but he isn't great in certain arenas I agree.


I’m sure he has, but he seems like watered down “DailyWire Lite” in terms of his ideas and his ability to explain them versus their other personalities (not his voice though). I’d much rather listen to Ben or Klavan. I just looked up Klavan and he graduated from Berkeley so there ya go, haha.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> I’m sure he has, but he seems like watered down “DailyWire Lite” in terms of his ideas and his ability to explain them versus their other personalities (not his voice though). I’d much rather listen to Ben or Klavan. I just looked up Klavan and he graduated from Berkeley so there ya go, haha.


Walsh is fearless in taking the real fight past talking.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Never thought about that. Might be something to look into seriously. There are a lot of boys that do need help.


Yah basically a version of the boy scouts, but geared towards dealing with todays issues on top of all the other practical stuff. Actually when you think about it a working ranch would be the perfect place.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> Masculinity: Jocko Willink, Tim Kennedy
> Applied Philosophy: Jordan Peterson
> Intersection of sports and politics: Clay Travis
> Libertarian: Ron Paul, John Stossel
> ...


So I did some back and forth...

Matt Walsh 932k followers
Jocko Willink 2.6 million followers
Tim Kennedy 1.3 million followers
*Jordan Peterson 5.6 million followers
Ben Shapiro 3.7 million followers
Andrew Tate >4 million followers (before ban)*

Looks like Andrew Tate was quite the heavy hitter.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> So I did some back and forth...
> 
> Matt Walsh 932k followers
> Jocko Willink 2.6 million followers
> ...


If you want to subscribe to the idea followers are meaningful in anything more than a business sense I guess.

McDonald's sells 6.5 million burgers a day. Consuming them brings almost no benefit to the devourer. The same thing applies to most of the guys on social media. With the exception of Jordan Peterson maybe.

Social media is actually training the weaker among us to value likes, followers, views, replies, etc as paramount to one's self worth. You see these zombies all the time now who structure everything they say online around that. And you couldn't be further from a man when you start falling into that trap.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

gaius said:


> If you want to subscribe to the idea followers are meaningful in anything more than a business sense I guess.
> 
> McDonald's sells 6.5 million burgers a day. Consuming them brings almost no benefit to the devourer. The same thing applies to most of the guys on social media. With the exception of Jordan Peterson maybe.
> 
> Social media is actually training the weaker among us to value likes, followers, views, replies, etc as paramount to one's self worth. You see these zombies all the time now who structure everything they say online around that. And you couldn't be further from a man when you start falling into that trap.


Sign of the times, I see only data.

4 million subscribers for Tate, second only to J Peterson. What does that suggest?


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Sign of the times, I see only data.
> 
> 4 million subscribers for Tate, second only to J Peterson. What does that suggest?


It suggests a lot of people enjoy a mental McDonald's cheeseburger. With a large fry and a diet coke.

A big part of the reason Peterson is so successful is that he's basically translating very old school ideas for a new audience. He says it himself, my ideas are not new, they're the oldest ideas there are. But the very method kids often use to consume his ideas are also helping debilitate them at the same time. Like drinking healthy water out of a toxic plastic bottle. Hence why it's better to just crack the history book.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

gaius said:


> It suggests a lot of people enjoy a mental McDonald's cheeseburger. With a large fry and a diet coke.
> 
> A big part of the reason Peterson is so successful is that he's basically translating very old school ideas for a new audience. He says it himself, my ideas are not new, they're the oldest ideas there are. But the very method kids often use to consume his ideas are also helping debilitate them at the same time. Like drinking healthy water out of a toxic plastic bottle. Hence why it's better to just crack the history book.


Folks will naturally choose to stick to what is current to keep up with the times, includes the medium too. People will follow what's popular and trending rather than niche. This is also the case with McDonalds. 

Which makes me wonder what else that >4 million followers of Tate suggests.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Sign of the times, I see only data.
> 
> 4 million subscribers for Tate, second only to J Peterson. What does that suggest?


Young men are searching for a mentor, but they don't have the experience or knowledge as to what a good mentor is.
There is probably also a lot of crossover subscribers between the two.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Folks will naturally choose to stick to what is current to keep up with the times, includes the medium too. People will follow what's popular and trending rather than niche. This is also the case with McDonalds.
> 
> Which makes me wonder what else that >4 million followers of Tate suggests.


Indeed. Social media is fine as long as you're aware of what it can start doing to you, which a lot of kids aren't. And I would argue it suggests there's 4 million+ people who either find him entertaining on some level or don't know what they're doing in life.

I drive by a dealership every night that's got a few of my dream cars lined up outside. Perfect color, look, everything. I'm not even a car guy but I can't take my eyes off them. The thought of having one in my driveway, driving it to the store, taking road trips brings me a rush. And I could even afford the damn thing at this point in my life. But at the end of the day owning it and showing it off wouldn't benefit me in any meaningful way. I'd just look like an almost 40 something, going bald ahole in the midst of a mid life crisis.

Andrew Tate, that stupid idiot who apparently didn't know the downsides of what flaunting wealth can do to you. Especially in a dump like Romania. Now he's up the creek without a paddle, without the ability to do things that really are meaningful. Hopefully a few of his followers end up learning from his poor example.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Don't know who either of these guys are


Andrew Tate was banned from about all platforms of media at the same time after the feminists and those who rather direct the narrative got pissed at him. 
They took little snippets of his talks that are inflammatory by their self and do not show the whole picture of what he said. He says some hard truths that made feminists head explode and they wanted him dead. If people watched his long form discussions they would find out he is not the person the web has portrayed him as. 

He used to have some kind of kam girl platform he ran before the current show your ass websites now that all the hoochies are posting sex content on now.

He was a professional kick boxer. He tells it like it is about alot of things, until he gets to talking about guys sleeping around on wives and they should be ok with it. That is where ideas diverge. There is a subset of men who think all men, married or not, want to sleep with all the women they come across. Some of us are just monogamous, unlike him.

The other guy, heard the name only. Wasn't that the name of the guy that had the kidnapping show about abductions. His son was kidnapped and killed.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Hahahahaha love the movie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dad said back in '63, the DI could not strike you in the face but the rest was fair game.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Never thought about that. Might be something to look into seriously. There are a lot of boys that do need help.


Starts with a "shotgun, rifle and a four wheel drive..because a country boy can survive" They meet to get off electronics and out in the woods/lake. As a kid, I saved money to buy a machete and bricks of .22 ammo. Spent my time making trails and building forts in the woods. My role model was dad and John Wayne.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> Starts with a "shotgun, rifle and a four wheel drive..because a country boy can survive" They meet to get off electronics and out in the woods/lake. As a kid, I saved money to buy a machete and bricks of .22 ammo. Spent my time making trails and building forts in the woods. My role model was dad and John Wayne.


Add horses, hardwork, 3 square meals and someone who gives a damm about them.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Add horses, hardwork, 3 square meals and someone who gives a damm about them.


And building fences/bailing hay, can't get in too much trouble if you're wore the hell out. Nothing like that kind of hard work in summers 100+ temp and Oklahoma's 85+% humidity with no breeze.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> And building fences/bailing hay, can't get in too much trouble if you're wore the hell out. Nothing like that kind of hard work in summers 100+ temp and Oklahoma's 85+% humidity with no breeze.


Hardworking is such an overlooked commodity when it comes to character building.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> Hardworking is such an overlooked commodity when it comes to character building.


Some of us prefer to play hard.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

UAArchangel said:


> Some of us prefer to play hard.


I do that too! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

UAArchangel said:


> Young men are searching for a mentor, but they don't have the experience or knowledge as to what a good mentor is.
> There is probably also a lot of crossover subscribers between the two.





gaius said:


> Indeed. Social media is fine as long as you're aware of what it can start doing to you, which a lot of kids aren't. And I would argue it suggests there's 4 million+ people who either find him entertaining on some level or don't know what they're doing in life.
> 
> I drive by a dealership every night that's got a few of my dream cars lined up outside. Perfect color, look, everything. I'm not even a car guy but I can't take my eyes off them. The thought of having one in my driveway, driving it to the store, taking road trips brings me a rush. And I could even afford the damn thing at this point in my life. But at the end of the day owning it and showing it off wouldn't benefit me in any meaningful way. I'd just look like an almost 40 something, going bald ahole in the midst of a mid life crisis.
> 
> Andrew Tate, that stupid idiot who apparently didn't know the downsides of what flaunting wealth can do to you. Especially in a dump like Romania. Now he's up the creek without a paddle, without the ability to do things that really are meaningful. Hopefully a few of his followers end up learning from his poor example.


Aye, I wonder if they also follow after him for the promises of wealth fame and (b.....hes) 🙄

Though I'm also reading on guardian he actively encourages his followers to bring up his most controversial stuff, so that he wants half followers half haters hence more online activity about him. Guess that inflates the numbers abit.



Divinely Favored said:


> Andrew Tate was banned from about all platforms of media at the same time after the feminists and those who rather direct the narrative got pissed at him.
> They took little snippets of his talks that are inflammatory by their self and do not show the whole picture of what he said. He says some hard truths that made feminists head explode and they wanted him dead. If people watched his long form discussions they would find out he is not the person the web has portrayed him as.
> 
> He used to have some kind of kam girl platform he ran before the current show your ass websites now that all the hoochies are posting sex content on now.
> ...


He's claiming to be innocent in regards to the rape and trafficking charges but he has said some stuff that makes him rather suspect confirming the charges though it could be taken out of context from the media. 

He's hard to listen to, arrogance oozes from him, his debating style is also fast talk and he contradicts himself. He's just, not really the brightest tool in the shed. Also he doesn't like cats 🙄 no posers will as it contradicts their apparent macho image

It reminds me during my youth, at a certain age me and our mates had my own little crew of "followers" and "wannabes" who wanted to become like us. What do with the youth if that's what they want to follow?


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Aye, I wonder if they also follow after him for the promises of wealth fame and (b.....hes) 🙄
> 
> Though I'm also reading on guardian he actively encourages his followers to bring up his most controversial stuff, so that he wants half followers half haters hence more online activity about him. Guess that inflates the numbers abit.
> 
> ...


When I was growing up Offspring used to write hit songs making fun of guys like Andrew Tate. You didn't follow guys like him. Now the pretty fly for a white guy has 4+ million followers who actually apparently take him seriously. I guess the cretins really are cloning and feeding.

One of the girls living with him said "he's not really like that" in real life. Well of course not. Have people forgotten what a poser is? At least Peterson is beating him by a few million.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

gaius said:


> When I was growing up Offspring used to write hit songs making fun of guys like Andrew Tate. You didn't follow guys like him. Now the pretty fly for a white guy has 4+ million followers who actually apparently take him seriously. I guess the cretins really are cloning and feeding.
> 
> One of the girls living with him said "he's not really like that" in real life. Well of course not. Have people forgotten what a poser is? At least Peterson is beating him by a few million.


2 girls that were reported to be " victims" have already came forward and stated that they are like family and they have not ever worked for or with Tate. That the police are corrupt and again, they are not victims of anything. Again call someone a rapist and kid napper and even if it is refuted, a large number of the sheep in the world will still believe it is true. 

He is not like the 60 second video clips make him out to be. People are too lazy to watch the 1.5-2 hr, long form videos to see what he is about. They are taking little snippets of his stuff in order to make up the narrative to turn the majority against him. The powers that be, are expecting people to be the stupid sheep that are too lazy to investigate him and just regurgitate the snippets that are fed to them. Those same types that still believe LHO killed Kennedy when evidence says otherwise.

Basically it is a bunch of mfgd propaganda for a character assassination. They are trying to take out one who will not bend and follow the narrative that those in power want done. It is about controlling speech and I hear much, much worse coming from the other side but there is silence about them.

Watch some Jedediah Bila on YouTube. What is going on with Tate should alarm everyone who is about Big Brother staying out of your business. Makes you wonder when mass media conglomerates are so rabid about shutting someone down. Like CNN twisting things from right and hiding the crap from the left. Same thing here.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

So all the guys on the stats page I bumped into except Tate. I like martial arts and still he has never shown up on YouTube for me in recommended or anything like that, or on Instagram. My Instagram “fake TikTok” thing is now: 30% boxing, 30% cats and dogs, 10% people lifting heavy things, 30% women trying to get me to click through to their OnlyFans.

The first time I heard of him was when he went up against the climate goblin. He must be basically shadow banned.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Aye, I wonder if they also follow after him for the promises of wealth fame and (b.....hes) 🙄
> 
> Though I'm also reading on guardian he actively encourages his followers to bring up his most controversial stuff, so that he wants half followers half haters hence more online activity about him. Guess that inflates the numbers abit.
> 
> ...


He's actually remarkably intelligent but he is purposefully belligerent and arrogant and seems to be immature as well.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

gaius said:


> When I was growing up Offspring used to write hit songs making fun of guys like Andrew Tate. You didn't follow guys like him. Now the pretty fly for a white guy has 4+ million followers who actually apparently take him seriously. I guess the cretins really are cloning and feeding.
> 
> One of the girls living with him said "he's not really like that" in real life. Well of course not. Have people forgotten what a poser is? At least Peterson is beating him by a few million.


It's just his sctick. He's using that persona to make money and the fact he became an internet celebrity basically overnight shows how well his plan worked. You have to say outrageous crap to get views these days. If he's not guilty of the crap he was arrested for, I bet he will soon change his message now that he's famous.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> 2 girls that were reported to be " victims" have already came forward and stated that they are like family and they have not ever worked for or with Tate. That the police are corrupt and again, they are not victims of anything. Again call someone a rapist and kid napper and even if it is refuted, a large number of the sheep in the world will still believe it is true.
> 
> He is not like the 60 second video clips make him out to be. People are too lazy to watch the 1.5-2 hr, long form videos to see what he is about. They are taking little snippets of his stuff in order to make up the narrative to turn the majority against him. The powers that be, are expecting people to be the stupid sheep that are too lazy to investigate him and just regurgitate the snippets that are fed to them. Those same types that still believe LHO killed Kennedy when evidence says otherwise.
> 
> ...


I have watched hours upon hours of Tate stuff. Some of the stuff he says is good life advice, a lot of it is some messed up psycho level stuff. It amazes me that people will say he seems to be a good guy when there are recordings of him admitting to raping a woman, talking about his girlfriends being his possessions and that a woman should be under a mans control. He has said he moved to Romania because they don't prosecute sexual assault crimes. Then he tried to back track and say he meant it's harder for women to make false accusations. A lot of the more sinister stuff have been scrubbed from his sites. His sales pitch for Hustlers University, basically describes how he trafficked women into his cam operation. He subscribes to the ideas of Sharia law. 

There's 2 ways to look at guys like him, a guy with good advice who occasionally says some inflammatory stuff, or a complete POS predator who throws out a bunch of decent content to deflect the fact he is a predator. But hey maybe getting girls when they're young so they are easier to manipulate and control is a strategy we should teach young boys. 

We shall see what happens, but 6 cooperating women, women saying they witnessed him rape etc. Defend this guy at your souls peril. 

What worries me is that the reason he is popular and has so many followers is because there are that many boys (I include many adult males in that group) would love to get away with what he has for so long, and love the idea of have personal and sexual control over women.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I have watched hours upon hours of Tate stuff. Some of the stuff he says is good life advice, a lot of it is some messed up psycho level stuff. It amazes me that people will say he seems to be a good guy when there are recordings of him admitting to raping a woman, talking about his girlfriends being his possessions and that a woman should be under a mans control. He has said he moved to Romania because they don't prosecute sexual assault crimes. Then he tried to back track and say he meant it's harder for women to make false accusations. A lot of the more sinister stuff have been scrubbed from his sites. His sales pitch for Hustlers University, basically describes how he trafficked women into his cam operation. He subscribes to the ideas of Sharia law.
> 
> There's 2 ways to look at guys like him, a guy with good advice who occasionally says some inflammatory stuff, or a complete POS predator who throws out a bunch of decent content to deflect the fact he is a predator. But hey maybe getting girls when they're young so they are easier to manipulate and control is a strategy we should teach young boys.
> 
> We shall see what happens, but 6 cooperating women, women saying they witnessed him rape etc. Defend this guy at your souls peril.


Aye.

Still it ain't our jurisdiction to pass judgement, but either way he's a fking poser lol



> What worries me is that the reason he is popular and has so many followers is because there are that many boys (I include many adult males in that group) would love to get away with what he has for so long, and love the idea of have personal and sexual control over women.


4 million followers of them, 2nd only to J P


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Aye.
> 
> Still it ain't our jurisdiction to pass judgement, but either way he's a fking poser lol
> 
> ...


The interesting question is, why do Tates followers choose him over JP.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> The interesting question is, why do Tates followers choose him over JP.


Because Tate has everything a young man wishes he had. Tate is a good looking guy, in great shape, a former professional fighter, he's rich, smart, and has enough women around that he says 3somes bore him now. Personally, I think he is a braggart and I don't think it's a good look for him. Still can't deny his successes.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> 2 girls that were reported to be " victims" have already came forward and stated that they are like family and they have not ever worked for or with Tate. That the police are corrupt and again, they are not victims of anything. Again call someone a rapist and kid napper and even if it is refuted, a large number of the sheep in the world will still believe it is true.
> 
> He is not like the 60 second video clips make him out to be. People are too lazy to watch the 1.5-2 hr, long form videos to see what he is about. They are taking little snippets of his stuff in order to make up the narrative to turn the majority against him. The powers that be, are expecting people to be the stupid sheep that are too lazy to investigate him and just regurgitate the snippets that are fed to them. Those same types that still believe LHO killed Kennedy when evidence says otherwise.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't need to watch a 1.5-2 hour video of someone to get a good feel about what they're about. Most of us here manage to make our points and give an impression in something people can read in under a minute or so. Really not that hard. And I'm certainly not going to waste 2 hours of my life paying attention to someone who can't impress me in the limited time I've already given them. Life is way too short.

Probably the most valuable thing Tate will end up teaching people is how when you start flashing your wealth you make yourself a target. If you park a car in your driveway that your neighbor can't afford he starts not liking you. This moron moved to a poor country with Orthodox Christian values, flashed a Bugatti, constantly boasted about how many women he gets without marrying them and then thinks the matrix is out to get him now that someone there found something to charge him with. Dumb as a brick.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Enigma32 said:


> Because Tate has everything a young man wishes he had. Tate is a good looking guy, in great shape, a former professional fighter, he's rich, smart, and has enough women around that he says 3somes bore him now. Personally, I think he is a braggart and I don't think it's a good look for him. Still can't deny his successes.


I really hope that's not true. The guy is scrawny as hell and has lips the Kardashians would be jealous of. And has somewhat garbled speech. It's almost like God wanted to emphasize that he made him a gay bottom, just in case he was in denial. 

I never thought expensive cars = success growing up. For me it was always about excelling at whatever you decided to do. Which is what Peterson represents. He ain't driving a whatever expensive brand Tate is but whenever he walks in a room he just destroys everyone else who tries to compete with him in his craft. And that's exactly what you want to emulate as a man.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Numb26 said:


> Don't know who either of these guys are


I'm finding that I know fewer and fewer of these "well-known" people in today's popular culture. 

Sadly, when I finally DO find out who they are, it's becoming more common that I wish I had remained ignorant of that knowledge.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

gaius said:


> I really hope that's not true. The guy is scrawny as hell and has lips the Kardashians would be jealous of. And has somewhat garbled speech. It's almost like God wanted to emphasize that he made him a gay bottom, just in case he was in denial.


Hahaha yet, that's the example so many seem to want to follow as a man 🤷‍♂️


----------

